# Midwest Sportsman Classic Final day top 100 teams and weights



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Midwest Sportsman Classic TOP 100 teams and Final 
Agian congrats to those that made the final day and took home a check.
Boater Partner B. B. Tot. Wt. 

Gary Martin Dave Pedigo 5.19 16.83 
Bill Juett Lafe Masters 4.52 13.65 
Dean Hesse Scott Robins 4.27 13.23 
Don Ingram Ronnie Grant 3.96 13.05 
Steve Caudill Rodney Roe 4.66 12.62 
Jeff Knight H.L. Knight 3.68 12.00 
Marion Tipton Kendall Beaty 11.57 
Tim Harman Derek Jackson 4.54 11.43 
Jason Tucker Bill Harris 3.68 11.37 
Stanley Willoughby Kevin Willoughby 11.37 
Lee Miller David Kelly 3.27 11.24 
Greg Church Todd Sautter 11.14 
Rob Caudill Billy Caudill 5.25 10.89 
Jeremy Benningfield Mike Gowen 5.07 9.93 
Danny Conner Mark Weston 8.70 
Mike Brown Mike Combs 4.04 8.00 
John Miller Phil Miller 7.88 
Matson Smith Larry Hall 3.43 7.44 
Herbie Phelps David Barnes 7.34 
Chuck Hagan Tommy Downs 6.72 
Willmer Morris Jr. Matt Bell 3.79 6.71 
Gene Calloway John Cain 6.48 
Jim Sherwood Todd Kuhn 2.28 6.44 
Eric Foister Kevin Willour 6.40 
David Warfield Larry Warfield 6.11 
Wayne Cooper Charlie Land 6.09 
Paul Johnson Jimmy Joiner 6.08 
Phillip Robinson James White 6.04 
Paul Jones Kelly Hook 5.99 
Eric Braden 5.76 
Scott McCarther Jack Powers 5.68 
Mark Stowe Brian Estridge 5.54 
Donald Shupe Barry Stopher 5.54 
Jerry W. Faulkner Bryan Templin 3.56 5.40 
Travis Reed Terry Reed 5.29 
Richard Paul Larry Johnson 4.88 
Dan Runyan Dennis Snyder 4.47 
Anthony Collins Billy Collins Jr. 4.37 
Bill Ferris Jeff Wells 4.30 
Wayne Dial Doug Akin 4.26 
Henry Antle Judy Antle 4.10 
Tim Wyatt Delmer Wyatt 4.08 
Gene VanHorn Ron Estep 4.01 
Billy Crawford Chad Crawford 3.93 
Ronald Foley Terry Blankenship 3.83 
Kevin Warner Kelly Warner 1.90 3.74 
Jim Gullett Mark Horton 3.66 
Jim Hite Brian Caudill 3.57 
Jeff Delk Timmy Gribbins 3.46 3.46 
Dwayne Hagler Dennis Poland 3.28 
Clark Marshall Porter Lobb 2.74 
Richard Schooler Jason Abney 2.71 
Jarrod Swift Darrel Swift 2.63 
Jr. Dugan Teddy Berry 2.51 
James Hailstones Rick Robertson 2.45 
Greg Adkins Anthony Mabry 2.38 
David Skinner Les Mills 2.35 
Todd Elliott Arlie Centers 2.32 
William Southan Marshall Yarnell 2.28 
Dennis McNabb Dennis McNabb Sr. 2.23 
Bill Lycans Brent Massie 2.22 
Ron Alexander Christy Young 2.16 
Loren Peters Jerry Martoglio 2.08 
Derek **** Jake Bowers 2.02 
Bradley S. Taylor Danny L. Patterson 1.98 
Brent Turner Rodney Cook 1.98 
Tom Evans Felix Fugate 1.88 
Larry Skaggs S.J. VanMeter 1.87 
Bob Robinson Gary Hill 1.82 
Charlie Land Bruce Cott 1.81 
Kevin Snider Billy Snead 1.74 
Jeff Gibson Harry Williams 1.73 
Brent Travis Michael Harris 1.62 
Jeff Smith David Whittaker 0.00 
Tracy Harden Mike Morrow 0.00 
John Talton Jerry Shields 0.00 
Johnny Ronal Midkiff Johnny Ronal Midkiff Jr. 0.00 
Wesley Carroll John Stacy 0.00 
Jim Cares Delle Ferrezea 0.00 
Robert Moberly Javen Young 0.00 
Randy Conkwright Shawn Murphy 0.00 
Patrick Mertens Jim Turner 0.00 
Jeff Stevens John Logue 0.00 
Chris Beck Willie Dowell 0.00 
Scott A. Wilson John E. Whaley II 0.00 
James Bouldin Terry Speck 0.00 
Donnie Coffey Stanley Baird 0.00 
Brian Mullett Rick Imler 0.00 
Philip Carver Gabriel Jackson 0.00 
Jeremy Estes Ronnie Critcheloe 0.00 
Dale Fleenor Fred Klien 0.00 
Kenneth Rowe Charles Rowe 0.00 
Tim Loseman Larry Pierce 0.00 
Steve Estridge Charlie Monds 0.00 
Coby Skaggs Jimmy Mains 0.00 
Randy Flowers Dennie Turpin 0.00 
Greg Lewis Donald Wray 0.00 
Christopher Hill Rick Krivell 0.00 
Ellis Bumgarner Robbie Lane 0.00 
Steve Riley Dave Manley 0.00


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Had a couple buddies, I fish with qualifiy for the last day, Jim Gares & Delle Ferreria, they said on the last day their pattern really died, and with that so did thier chances, they changed what they were doing but couldnt get any keepers from it, They both said they had alot of fun and meet some really great people. congrates to everybody who fished.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I know just how they felt FishinDawg ! That wind just blew everything away !


----------

